# Spalted ash crotch cigar



## dubdrvrkev (Feb 15, 2006)

This was an interesting one to turn. I really like the look of the blanks so I wasn't going to give up on it. It was pretty punky almost to the rotten point. A lot of CA cured that though. 










Comments welcome as always, except the one about the rotten crotch.


----------



## jssmith3 (Feb 15, 2006)

Great job and fantastic finish, glad you didn't give up on it.
Janet


----------



## Dario (Feb 15, 2006)

Good save!  Nice pen!

Oh yeah...I can tell there are lots of CA in there...it is very shiny []


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice pen, beautiful finish.


----------



## vick (Feb 16, 2006)

Beautiful Kevin.  I should have paid more attention at your finishing demo, cause i wish mine consistently looked as good as yours.


----------



## pete00 (Feb 16, 2006)

glad you saved it ....great looking ...


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments.

The finish is kind of a cheat since I had to use so much CA to keep the blank together, it is almost like a stabilized blank. It did take more sanding than your average bear also, but yeah I am pretty happy with the finish.


----------



## gerryr (Feb 16, 2006)

Great looking pen, nice wood and a beautiful finish.[]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubdrvrkev_
> <br />Thanks everyone for the kind comments.
> 
> The finish is kind of a cheat since I had to use so much CA to keep the blank together, it is almost like a stabilized blank. It did take more sanding than your average bear also, but yeah I am pretty happy with the finish.



  It has been said that with enough CA, one could turn a flatulent. [:0]


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Feb 16, 2006)

Who'd want to have that smell in their hands all day [xx(]


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 16, 2006)

Beautiful pen Kevin. Glad you kept after it!


----------



## punkinn (Feb 17, 2006)

Fantastic job.  I don't know which is more impressive, the wood or the finish.  I aspire to such gloss.  []   

Wonderful work!  
Nancy


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 17, 2006)

It has been said that with enough CA, one could turn a flatulent. [:0]
[/quote]

Hey, Frank where is your  fart*ng 'messiah'? Hope that he is turning some fine designs.

-Peter-[:I]


----------



## JimGo (Feb 17, 2006)

Kevin, that is a real beauty!  Nice job!


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice crotch Kevin!  Wait a minute that didn't come out right.  The mirror finish is outstanding.


----------



## Skye (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> 
> It has been said that with enough CA, one could turn a flatulent. [:0]



Bahahahahaaaa!

Yes, very nice finish [8D]  &lt;-- Shades intentional.

I wonder how a lighter kit would have worked? The black kind of pulls your eyes from the wood.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Feb 17, 2006)

A lighter kit may have worked fine but I rarely use gold kits (or variations of the plating) and I thought the black would play off the spalt lines. What kit would you use?
You'll probably some variations of this in the future.


----------



## Skye (Feb 17, 2006)

Maybe a black titanium or a platinum. Dont know that it would improve it, hard to tell until you see the thing put together. That or be handy with photoshop, lol


----------



## woodpens (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice looking pen, Kevin. I like the black hardware with the dark lines in the wood. The finish looks great!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Feb 18, 2006)

I agree, fine job on the finish and great save on the blank.


----------



## BigRob777 (Feb 19, 2006)

Kevin,
Sweeeeeeet!  So, how did you get that gorgeous wood encased in glass?  I guess I should read the rest of the posts now, in case you let slip your secret.
Rob


----------



## mick (Feb 19, 2006)

Kevin, love the curl that shows up ....beautiful pen


----------



## airrat (Feb 19, 2006)

Looking good Kevin.  I dont recall seening those blanks when we were there.  If so I am sorry I missed them. []


----------



## Hastur (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice looking pen Kevin.  I like it with the black.


----------

